# What Router Bit



## Bob Todaro (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi Everybody,
New member. I'm making an Anglo-Saxon lyre. (YouTube - Making An Anglo Saxon Lyre Part 1)
Question : What bit would I use to "carve out" the plank of 1 inch-thick oak or maple?
This void will be the air chamber. The sound board, which holds the bridge is then placed on top - same principle as a guitar or any other stringed instrument.
A thousand years ago the luthier used a hammer and chisel.
Also, any beginning routing tips would be great!
Thanks,
Bob T.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Looks like a good plunge bit with a bearing on it (sometimes called a pattern bit) will do the job just fine,make a template with the scroll saw and use the same for the sound board.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJqPMR6t1H8

Works very well,it's a plunge bit
Dado Clean Out Router Bits
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_dado.html

here's a link for the dish cutting bit with a bearing on it,but note the price 
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_sign.html
======



Bob Todaro said:


> Hi Everybody,
> New member. I'm making an Anglo-Saxon lyre. (YouTube - Making An Anglo Saxon Lyre Part 1)
> Question : What bit would I use to "carve out" the plank of 1 inch-thick oak or maple?
> This void will be the air chamber. The sound board, which holds the bridge is then placed on top - same principle as a guitar or any other stringed instrument.
> ...


----------



## srjaynes49 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Additional thoughts on hollowing out your Lyre*

Bobj3 submitted excellent advice.

However, if you want the bottoms of your cuts to have a radius instead of a sharp 90 deg. shoulder, consider a bowl-hollowing bit. Many bit manufacturers make them, but I know Freud and Rockler have them packaged with extensions for doing deep bowls. You might save a few bucks by looking for one without the extension, if you don't plan on making deep items like bowls.

srjaynes49



Bob Todaro said:


> Hi Everybody,
> New member. I'm making an Anglo-Saxon lyre. (YouTube - Making An Anglo Saxon Lyre Part 1)
> Question : What bit would I use to "carve out" the plank of 1 inch-thick oak or maple?
> This void will be the air chamber. The sound board, which holds the bridge is then placed on top - same principle as a guitar or any other stringed instrument.
> ...


----------



## Bob Todaro (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks, Bj!


----------



## Bob Todaro (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks, Steve!


----------

